
Resources for Learning AI - allenleein
https://medium.com/open-intelligence/recommended-resources-for-learning-ai-3ab4023cfa85#.ukysl4dt3
======
ChoHag
Isn't the AI supposed to do the learning?

~~~
allenleein
Learning? Do you mean Machine Learning?

